# Some pedestal whitetails



## ReinertsonTaxi (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Elayhu (Mar 11, 2019)

Incredible! Very artistic!


----------



## LIONhunt64 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice Job!


----------



## BearKlaw (Aug 4, 2017)

Very Unique!


----------



## DBorn (Jan 15, 2016)

super


----------



## Pretzel (Dec 12, 2008)

excellent work


----------



## Michoutdoors (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice work! I like the one with the tree rub.


----------



## Buffalo Jake (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## Saintsfan2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Really like the double mount pedestal


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

that last one, wow!


----------



## Posterboy0923 (May 19, 2019)

Very creative work! Love the double mount and the rubbing buck.


----------



## wfo archer (Mar 16, 2010)

cool mounts


----------



## MEAT HNTRx5 (Apr 7, 2019)

Love the pedestal on the last one.


----------



## Dlatona (Jun 16, 2019)

Amazing art!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow , looks expensive for the customers - quality work is never cheap . Yeah that bottom one is some crazy stuff - what is it ?


----------



## spenglet (Oct 2, 2016)

rubbing buck is very cool with the eye on the rub.


----------



## MZITTERICH (Jan 8, 2007)

good stuff!


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

Very nice. Its good to see a little bit of thought put into the mount.


----------



## Deaddeerdown (Jul 14, 2019)

Artwork at it's finest I like the tree rub buck also looks real.


----------



## siabowhunter (Aug 25, 2016)

Very nice work!! Beautiful mounts!!!


----------



## NS892 (Jul 11, 2019)

Great work


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Love the first, second and last one! What kind of wood is on the last one?


----------



## Huntinrough (May 12, 2018)

Very professional, I am self taught (beginner) and can appreciate what it takes to be that good!!


----------



## teamramrod (May 25, 2011)

They are all awesome but I really like that tree rub one


----------



## sgoakman (May 15, 2012)

WOW, they look great.


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Those are amazing!


----------



## gsphunter11 (Aug 23, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

I love those pedestal mounts!


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

amazing work! I wish I knew how to make them for my mounts!!


----------



## BO-N-ARO (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice work!! Where did you get that spiral piece of wood? Is that cedar?


----------



## derslayer22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the tree rub buck.. very nice!


----------



## RustyFF3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## turkarcher87 (Feb 16, 2020)

Great mounts wow!!!


----------



## buckcrazy_98 (Feb 12, 2020)

These are some awesome looking mounts.


----------



## NJnewbow (Feb 10, 2020)

wow.. they are great mounts


----------



## Schluete (Feb 20, 2020)

The driftwood on the last photo leaves me speechless. The deer looks great too.


----------



## Frokost (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice work guys!


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

like the first and sec best, the buck rubbing looks real


----------



## AggieJames09 (Sep 25, 2018)

awesome


----------



## HamdorfT (Jan 29, 2018)

Really like the second one.


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Great work, those bucks in that second picture are tanks


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

nice


----------



## HammerOn (Jan 5, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## coolbreeze97 (Mar 31, 2020)

Awesome mounts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileygrohn (Dec 20, 2020)

Good work


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

So cool


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Good work!


----------



## Brianmp01 (Apr 1, 2020)

You do some great work!


----------



## Catchaser39 (Jun 3, 2020)

These are great! I had a nice buck and a doe come by me, together, this past year and was able to take both of them. I’m thinking of doing a pedestal mount with both of them on it.


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks cool


----------



## HolsteinW (Apr 8, 2021)

great deer!!!


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

love it!!!!!


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

Those are some awesome mounts and great ideas behind the mounts.


----------



## WannaXbe (Mar 8, 2021)

Those look great!


----------

